# HPR 2023 Foals!



## elizabeth.conder (Dec 18, 2022)

Hi everyone! Hope all is well. 

Figured I’d go ahead and share my thread. Got a bit longer to wait but a good way to start tracking progress. 

Izzy is first up (Firewaters Isidora Of Olympus) and she is bred to my stallion RHA Redis Loaded Dice. This is the mare that unfortunately delivered early with her last foal due to placentitis. She’s been vet checked as breeding sound and the placentitis is considered a freak occurrence. Regardless with her foaling history losing multiple foals in the sac and with no one in attendance (prior to me owning her) I consider her a higher risk mare and will be on pins and needles waiting. She is 237 days now which makes her day 300 February 19th. As of right now her pregnancy is pretty much textbook. But I’ll be watching her closely for any signs of abnormal udder development or other unusual proceedings. She is huge this year and seems already over this pregnancy. Poor girl has a few months left still!!! 

My second mare is Rythem (Tibbs Tango Rythem). She is bred to the one and only First Knights Billy Idol. Assures a palomino foal. She is a few months behind Izzy at only 175 days and her day 300 is April 22nd. She was quite hard to get in foal this year and then had had multiple vet appointments for various reasons but so far so good. 

I am also helping a friend foal out her two mares. Since they aren’t mine I won’t go into too much detail but one is at 233 days and the other is 208 days. This means we’ll be on foal watch pretty much from February till May! I plan to stream them once again and when I get the camera up I will post the link. Can’t wait for all these babies!!!!


----------



## Kelly (Dec 18, 2022)

How exciting! Can’t wait to see the babies! Good luck foaling next year


----------



## elizabeth.conder (Dec 18, 2022)

Belly pics for a start! The grey is Izzy, the red is Rythem, the silver black is Cocoa, and the silver bay pinto is Gypsy


----------



## HersheyMint (Dec 19, 2022)

You are right, Izzy is huge.


----------



## Standards Equine (Dec 19, 2022)

I bred nothing this year! I've got interest from a lady in California on the one colt I've listed. They're so much work to do well and turn out the quality and dispositions that I pride myself on. I bred nothing in 2022, won't be breeding in 2023 and am playing with thoughts for 2024. Might end up breeding 3, which is my maximum. We will see where life leads us to that point.


----------



## elizabeth.conder (Dec 19, 2022)

Yeah I only have 3 broodmares right now. I have a 3 year old mare but I’m going to show her at least one more year before breeding her. Then two yearling fillies. Ive got my herd about where I want it. Of course I’m always shopping lol. But for now I’m content. I’ll most likely keep the Billy idol foal. And if Izzy has a filly there is a high probability I’ll keep it too. Really want a filly from her as she does not have a single surviving filly.


----------



## NoahG (Dec 23, 2022)

elizabeth.conder said:


> Belly pics for a start! The grey is Izzy, the red is Rythem, the silver black is Cocoa, and the silver bay pinto is Gypsy


I love how mini mare turn into fluffy little footballs when in foal. Can't wait to see the babies.


----------



## elizabeth.conder (Dec 24, 2022)

NoahG said:


> I love how mini mare turn into fluffy little footballs when in foal. Can't wait to see the babies.


It’s funny for sure! Rythem is hiding her belly so well, not so with the other three!


----------



## LostandFound (Dec 24, 2022)

You are going to have a full foaling season! They all look farther along than my mare, except Rythem. My girl is at 240 days give or take.


----------

